# Death by butter



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Weird.

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/18/20110205/tod-sicily-couple-murdered-man-with-butt-879dccc.html


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

"I'm just not so sure how well this plan was thought through." ~ T-Rex from Meet the Robinsons

Not smart people. They need to watch more CSI.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

See, now, if they had just wined and dined him with rich, fatty foods for, oh, say 20 years, he would have eventually died of clogged arteries and they would never have been charged with murder


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

> forcing them to tie him up, when he had suddenly collapsed and died.


This is what they said happen? nooo this isn't suspicious at allll!


----------



## Zombies Anonymous (Apr 5, 2009)

wouldn't it have been easier to choke him with ice?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Criminals is stoopid. :googly:


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

You find some good ones Johnny.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think Death by Chocolate would have been a more elegant way to go


----------

